# Tropical storm?



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I have been through some pretty bad storms over the years coming from Queensland in Oz but yesterday arvo into 6 am this morning saw us smashed.
Apparently only a severe storm with flooding, not even signal 1. Further north signal 2. 
Well flooding yes with 3 ft of water on the lower part of the lot, seen it happen before and worse than today but the horizontal wind last night peeled back part of the roof but only verandah, aside the high wind and heavy rain caused major roof and window leaks even with the shutters closed. 20 odd towels later with constant wringing out and resetting until we give up at midnight.
A power point smoking/cooking, shut that circuit down and isolated this morning and to add insult to injury the power went off around 6 pm, 9 am now and no power.

The worst though was the damage to the garden, banana groves flattened, palm trees flattened, 2 mango trees at the back of the the lot some 35 ft high blown over the fence and totally blocked the road, Ben and the neighbours are out there now clearing the road, fortunately there are only a few houses beyond us so no hold ups. Other trees snapped clean off halfway up etc etc. Carnage.
The beach looked like Hiroshima with trees, branches, fronds and rubbish probably washed out of the local river. 1 and 2 ft thick 30 ft above the high tide mark, Storm surge I presume?

Time for a new roof and not the tinfoil that the original owner installed when he built 15 years ago. Glad I live on the west coast, could have been much worse.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> I have been through some pretty bad storms over the years coming from Queensland in Oz but yesterday arvo into 6 am this morning saw us smashed.
> Apparently only a severe storm with flooding, not even signal 1. Further north signal 2.
> Well flooding yes with 3 ft of water on the lower part of the lot, seen it happen before and worse than today but the horizontal wind last night peeled back part of the roof but only verandah, aside the high wind and heavy rain caused major roof and window leaks even with the shutters closed. 20 odd towels later with constant wringing out and resetting until we give up at midnight.
> A power point smoking/cooking, shut that circuit down and isolated this morning and to add insult to injury the power went off around 6 pm, 9 am now and no power.
> ...


I hoped Maring's west to east wind/current would replenish the sand/beach, it did the opposite. We lost more than 1 meter (lateral) of sand frontage at a beach front lot in CSF.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Joe, we gained several inches of sand and 1 to 2 feet of debris probably from the Bororo river and what ever they call the other one further north. The local Fishermans village are having a ball gathering firewood, making piles along the beach with markers to say p#ss off this is mine. The upshot is we finally purchased a generator this afternoon as the word was no power for 3 to 4 days and there is a lot of money in the freezer. Things with the weather have settled now but another night without A/C? At least its much cooler and we'll survive. What part/area of SFC are you in Joe if it's not a personal question?
Going to chat with one of the roofing companies that quoted our roof replacement tomorrow and finalise the nitty gritty to try and avoid the roof leaks when the next big one comes.

As for losing sand it seems to be swings and merry go rounds, 3 plus years ago we lost 3 to 4 ft of the beach but the vegetation on our tax declared lot never budged, now back up to where it was over 4 years ago or better than when we purchased here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

